# The next Micheal jordan of the WNBA - WOW



## Sterling (Dec 14, 2006)

This girl has some ups....best I have eve seen for a girl..There have only been two people to dunk in the WNBA.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tuDfRzY2Vqw&NR=1


And on a funny note...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2yy3eUYlUU8&feature=related


----------

